# 3 Mile Bridge- FUN, FUN FUN



## cweed729 (May 30, 2010)

Started at Bob Sikes bridge- nothing biting and got run off by a thunderstorm. Made it to the 3-mile bridge and immediately began catching white trout. One guy started counting the seconds from when his bait hit the water till when a trout grabbed it- LESS THAN 10 SECONDS consistently. Cooler was full by 10 pm. Will try again till they say we can't fish anymore!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad to see you got in to some "catching", it is addictive! Put your time in and you'll get em. Sounds like some White Trout taco's!

Skip


----------



## Pier Fisher12 (May 30, 2010)

Hey so what did you use to catch them and do you think they will hit again tonight? or should i head over to bob sikes? For night fishing whats is the best rig to use and the most popular catches?


----------



## cweed729 (May 30, 2010)

You asking me? Thats funny- I only caught them because I was lucky, I really am not the person to give fishing advice, since I don't know what I'm doing- - - - except having fun!


----------



## Pier Fisher12 (May 30, 2010)

just what did you use? shrimp, squid, lures?


----------



## cweed729 (May 30, 2010)

Shrimp (dead) and cut mullet.


----------



## MajorRed (May 23, 2010)

for bob sikes make you a bottem leader. a slip weight with a 30 pound-50 pound mono. leader below it tied with a swivel and use a CIRCLE HOOK. no other! and catch you about a palm size pinfish or croacker, and throw him out.... he will swim around and you gotta be patient, you will get you a nice red, (probaly too big to keep) but the fight is amazing. hook it through the eyes, or tail, I prefer the tail, because they seem to hit there first, but sometimes they go straight for the pinfishs head.u can also cut off part of the pinfishs tail, and it will swim like an injured baitfish and bam, got a red!!!


----------



## cweed729 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice-hopefully we can still catch "eatable" fish in the future.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Good job


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

What "new bridge"? It seems a lot early for big kings in the bay, but good for you


----------

